# [SOLVED] PC wont recognize keyboard



## Vinnymcg (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a Dell Poweredge SC 440, the PC (well its really a server i suppose) does not have any PS/2 ports so I have to use USB keyboards. I had one plugged into it and it was all working fine for about 2 months and then one day the keyboard stopped working. 

I tried to use a different keyboard but it wont recognize the keyboard.

I start up the computer, the lights on the keyboard flash I get two beeps from the mobo and then it tells me there is a keyboard failure. The keyboard definitely works by the way. And I have tried plugging it into all the USB ports.

Are my USB ports shot? if you think they are would I be able to install a PCI USB card.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PC wont recognize keyboard*

try a cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
replace the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer


----------



## Vinnymcg (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: PC wont recognize keyboard*

Dam that didnt work either. Still have a keyboard error


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PC wont recognize keyboard*

put the card in


----------



## Vinnymcg (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: PC wont recognize keyboard*

Well I would have to go and buy the card and I am not sure it would even work. The main problems is its a dell and PCI slots may be different from the normal PCI slots. 

And then there is the problem with the card not powering up untill windows powers up, I know on some dell models only one USB port for instance has power durring POST, could it be the same for PCI slots


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: PC wont recognize keyboard*

I would not expect a USB card to work; only because there really isnt much of a world for USB booting devices to begin with

windows wont allow you to boot from a USB drive, therefore out the window goes any controller card manufactuers target audence


for example: there are bootable scsi controller cards and sata controller cards but I have not seen any bootable usb controller cards ????? therfore if the usb controller doesnt get picked up at the bios start up level, it aint gonna happen >>>>>>> *thats my gut feeling only*


I would say you are looking for a new motherboard


----------



## Vinnymcg (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: PC wont recognize keyboard*

The problem was the mobo. I rang dell and they sent someone out the next day, got a new mobo and new front ports 

Problem solved


----------

